# Thoughts on price to plow a 1000 ft road



## BHLC (Aug 27, 2012)

1000 ft road. Slight grade uphill. No sand. Lots of room to push snow. Single lane. I was thinking $ 65 per push


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

*Well*

You have that one road Sugarbush rd and right above that it looks like a second access road for the house. You can't cover them up so you have to figure extra time to clear both.
Also those other two roads if they lead to houses. 
Which that in mind, I would say more like $85 a push for every 3to 4 inches.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looking at 4 passes each time. You going to charge for call backs for drifting?


----------



## BHLC (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes I am charging for call backs to do drifts, I told him 3" trigger. Good point on the other roads, I had not factored in clean up there. The other two roads on the upper section lead to homes, they do those with their garden tractors(Tee Hee!! Fools) They may be customers at the end of the day. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, it all depends on where you are. If that road were here in NC, I'd be charging a bit more than the $65-85 but if that road were in lets say (cough cough) Fairfax, VT then I think $65-85 would be closer to being on target. Single lane, 2 passes depending on the condition of the asphalt then a swing back through to clear out the access/roads so no one *****es at you.


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

Kinda OT, and you probably know this already if you have been plowing for very long, that common driveway/road can become a real hornet's nest if you are not plowing everything on it. Depending on how you look at it, the other owners, or their plowing contractors, owe you or your client a percentage of the cost of plowing the first section of the drive. If that is not settled and spelled out exactly before the first storm, it can lead to some serious argument.

I have three accounts like that, two of them are two houses each, and I plow everything, no problem. The other has six houses, I plow four of them, the other two are plowed by one of the homeowners, but I am on call for backup. He never goes beyond the end of his own driveway and thinks he has no responsibility for the rest of the road. My opinion is that every third storm he should plow clear to the town road. He says that the road has to be plowed anyway, so why should he do it. I thought of asking him if I could shack up with his wife when he isn't there, because he has to feed her anyway.

As far as pricing, take your truck there, run the road at plowing speed and keep track of your time, figure that at your per hour charge for the truck, add enough time to clean out the intersections, and the yard at the house itself, and add 10-20 percent fudge factor,you will be close.


----------

